# prendi una donna trattala male



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGH5Ol2DA


Ce' un po' di verità in questo!
io non sono mai stata una santa!
ma forse mio marito sa questo e non dandomela vinta mi ha legato a lui per il resto della mia vita!
l'unico che non riesco a trattare male, perche combatto sempre per non essere tratta male io!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlFWNI5A6g&NR=1


----------



## brugola (1 Ottobre 2008)

ma è ancora vivo ferradini?


----------



## Old Papero (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGH5Ol2DA
> 
> 
> Ce' un po' di verità in questo!
> ...


Parli di Teorema dei Gem Boy ?

Prendi una donna, tienla vicino, 
lecca ovunque cammini, 
sbava per lei e per il suo amore, 
sbava come una lumaca in calore. 
Falla sempre sentire importante, 
dalle il cellulare e un auto scattante, 
cerca di essere il suo cucciolone, 
non dire di no se ti chiede il visone. 
E sta sicuro che ti lascerà, 
chi è troppo amato amore non dà 
e sta sicuro non te la darà, 
chi meno ama è più forte, si sa. 

Prendi una donna, trattala male, 
buttala giù dalle scale, 
dalle dei calci, spaccale i denti, 
mandala all'ospedale. 
Fai sentire la tua mano pesante, 
dalle il meglio della tua crudeltà, 
cerca di essere uno stronzo d'amante 
e legala al letto senza pietà. 
E allora si vedrai che t’amerà, 
chi meno amato più amore ti da 
e allora si, vedrai te la darà, 
chi meno ama è più forte, si sa. 

No, caro amico, non sono d’accordo, 
sei tu che sei un cazzo morto, 
quello che dici son solo ripicche, 
perché lei ti ha dato il due di picche, 
non esistono leggi d’amore, 
basta essere quello che sei, 
lascia aperta la porta del cuore, 
vedrai che una donna è già in cerca di te! 

Senza la gnocca, l’uomo che cos’è? 
Su questo sarai d’accordo con me! 
Senza la gnocca l’uomo che cos’è? 
E questa è l’unica legge che c'è!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Paperino mio*
















mi stai rovinando il mio romanticismo che oggi e al top!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlFWNI5A6g&NR=1


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGH5Ol2DA
> 
> 
> Ce' un po' di verità in questo!
> ...


Ferradini può piacere come può non piacere. lo stesso per la canzone "Teorema".
Credo, però, che non fosse filtrato quando la scritta. E se non fosse da lui scritta, credo che chi lo ha fatto non fosse filtrato.
Il tutto, per dire che un fondo di verità c'è.
Air


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ferradini può piacere come può non piacere. lo stesso per la canzone "Teorema".
> Credo, però, che non fosse filtrato quando la scritta. E se non fosse da lui scritta, credo che chi lo ha fatto non fosse filtrato.
> Il tutto, per dire che un fondo di verità c'è.
> Air


raramente capisco quello che scrivi .questa volta ancora meno del solito


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Si, a me sembra vera!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Nel senso che lo pensava da vero!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ferradini può piacere come può non piacere. lo stesso per la canzone "Teorema".
> Credo, però, che non fosse filtrato quando la scritta. E se non fosse da lui scritta, credo che chi lo ha fatto non fosse filtrato.
> Il tutto, per dire che un fondo di verità c'è.
> Air





Minerva ha detto:


> raramente capisco quello che scrivi .questa volta ancora meno del solito


anch'io ,per usare i miei soliti francesismi, non c'ho capito una beneamata minchiuzza..


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ce solo da capire che se il tuo uomo ti tratta troppo bene, tu sei sicura che lui e tuo, e diventa meno interessante, e magari lo tradisci!

se invece ti tratta un po male, non hai in testa il tradimento, ma vuoi riacconquistare il tuo uomo!

dai su!

mi passava per la testa il pensiero sentendo la canzone!


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva e Asudem: Ferradini non è un pirletta. Quella canzone non è stata scritta così, tanto per scrivere. un fondo di verità c'è nel contenuto.
E' più chiaro? Ho solo detto che chi l'ha scritta (Ferradini o chiunque esso sia) non era ubriaco in quel momento.
Airforever


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Minerva e Asudem: Ferradini non è un pirletta. Quella canzone non è stata scritta così, tanto per scrivere. un fondo di verità c'è nel contenuto.
> E' più chiaro? Ho solo detto che chi l'ha scritta (Ferradini o chiunque esso sia) non era ubriaco in quel momento.
> Airforever


fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto


----------



## brugola (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto


fuori dal letto 
nessuna pietà!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fuori dal letto
> nessuna pietà!


allora è....... dentro al letto nessuno è perfetto


----------



## brugola (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è....... dentro al letto nessuno è perfetto


io si


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io si


lo so tu sei molto donna, santa madonna


----------



## brugola (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so tu sei molto donna, santa madonna


----------



## Old disperso (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so tu sei molto donna, santa madonna


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AqCmzU6e7-k


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7RlFWNI5A6g&NR=1



Di questo video ho selezionato le seguenti frasi:

 _*Amare è donare tutto se stesso senza mai chiedere... amare è non dire mai “mi devi”...*_
_*
*_ 
_*Un giorno tu luna mi dicesti “se ti fa soffrire perché non lo lasci? Non merita le tue lacrime”... e io ti risposi:”luna lasceresti mai il tuo cielo?”...*_
_*
*_ 
_*Non si deve mai cercare la felicità... la si incontra strada facendo...*_
_*
*_ 
_*Amare è saper trattenere le lacrime quando ti passa accanto senza degnarti di uno sguardo.*_


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Di questo video ho selezionato le seguenti frasi:
> 
> _*Amare è donare tutto se stesso senza mai chiedere... amare è non dire mai “mi devi”...*_
> 
> ...


 aridatece ferradini anche  brillo


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece ferradini anche  brillo


Queste erano le frasi migliori del video.


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Giobbe*

si belle!

non e bella la canzone?

mi viene quasi da piangere a sentirla!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=897CUO0AV8E&feature=related

sicuramente a te farà lostesso effetto!

ciao bello

non ti buttare giù di morale mi raccomando!


----------



## Old disperso (1 Ottobre 2008)

riuscire a leggerle in tempo sembra il feu rouge di giochi senza frontiere


----------



## Old disperso (1 Ottobre 2008)

complimenti ai capelli del tarallo a fine video


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2008)

La canzone Teorema mi da il vomito... onestamente embedue le tipologie d'uomo descritte mi danno i brividi!!!

Uno che scrive canzoni d'amore (con molta probabilita' pessime), l'altro che mi chiama per farmi un favore ... ma _pussate_ via...


----------



## Old disperso (1 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzone Teorema mi da il vomito... onestamente embedue le tipologie d'uomo descritte mi danno i brividi!!!
> 
> Uno che scrive canzoni d'amore (con molta probabilita' pessime), l'altro che mi chiama per farmi un favore ... ma _pussate_ via...


lettrice se vuoi mandami a cacare sulle ortiche però la domanda mi sorge spontanea...cosa ti piace come uomo il dolce o bastardo? 

è vero ci sono le vie di mezzo ma da una parte si pende sempre...

e non fate della facile ironia sul pendere!!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Bel gnocco di Baglioni*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pl8w29MdfNg


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Tipo di uomo per Lettrice?*

Questo ti piace di più Lettrice olandese?


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> si belle!
> 
> non e bella la canzone?
> 
> ...



È una canzone romantica che parla di un innamoramento che è finito.
Non parla del vero amore.
La frase "Se si potesse giuro venderei l'anima per riavere te così splendida..." è un po' agghiacciante...


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rrY6ILiiwE0


bella musica!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È una canzone romantica che parla di un innamoramento che è finito.
> Non parla del vero amore.
> La frase "Se si potesse giuro venderei l'anima per riavere te così splendida..." è un po' agghiacciante...


 

non la avevo mai sentita prima, ma da incurabile romanticona mi e piaciuta!


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pl8w29MdfNg


Parlare male di Baglioni è uno sport nazionale.
Solo Persa/Ritrovata lo difende.
A me qualche canzone piace.
Parlando di bellezza credo sia un bell'uomo ma forse ha fatto qualche chirurgia estetica.


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=n7RFUCs2e7M

ancora....

bella musica

visto concerto live!

anche Pat Metheny!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> lettrice se vuoi mandami a cacare sulle ortiche però la domanda mi sorge spontanea...cosa ti piace come uomo il dolce o bastardo?
> 
> è vero ci sono le vie di mezzo ma da una parte si pende sempre...
> 
> e non fate della facile ironia sul pendere!!


Infatti la via di mezzo... le persone dolci un po' appiccicose mi urtano ma mai quanto il bastardo fondamentalmente insicuro descritto in Teorema!

Se devo pendere pendo per il dolce... ma deve solo pendere


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non la avevo mai sentita prima, ma da incurabile romanticona mi e piaciuta!


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Parlare male di Baglioni è uno sport nazionale.
> Solo Persa/Ritrovata lo difende.
> A me qualche canzone piace.
> Parlando di bellezza credo sia un bell'uomo ma forse ha fatto qualche chirurgia estetica.


 
non e mio tipo!

ma e bello!

e bravo!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È una canzone romantica che parla di un innamoramento che è finito.
> Non parla del vero amore.
> *La frase "Se si potesse giuro venderei l'anima per riavere te così splendida..." è un po' agghiacciante*...


E pure un poco na cazzata


----------



## Nordica (1 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E pure un poco na cazzata


per la verita! 

non ho ascoltata frase per frase! 

mi facceva solo rabrivvidire! 

ma non conta oggi che sono nel settimo cielo e romantica e dolce come un barattolo di miele!


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> per la verita!
> 
> non ho ascoltata frase per frase!
> 
> ...



Adesso che l'ospite se n'è andata puoi "sfogarti" liberamente con tuo marito!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> aridatece ferradini anche  brillo


prendi una donna trattala male















  concordo.....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque non per essere pignola, pero' dice prendi una donna e trattala male... mica quella che ami, solo una a caso...

Sono particolari che contano


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non per essere pignola, pero' dice prendi una donna e trattala male... mica quella che ami, solo una a caso...
> 
> Sono particolari che contano


e io gliel'appoggio pure!!
a certe donne le piglierei pure io a calci


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io gliel'appoggio pure!!
> a certe donne le piglierei pure io a calci



Buone mini-vacanze Asu!


----------



## Old alesera (1 Ottobre 2008)

spesso l'uomo che tratta male è inseguito...perchè?


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> spesso l'uomo che tratta male è inseguito...perchè?


E' una cazzata.
Diciamo più che altro che ci sono donne che traggono piacere dalla sofferenza che genera un rapporto. Ecco..Il problema non è l'uomo che tratta male, sono le donne che lo cercano così.
In genere, se una donna non ha grossi problemi, all'uomo che la tratta male gli dà il benservito

Buscopann


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ce solo da capire che se il tuo uomo ti tratta troppo bene, tu sei sicura che lui e tuo, e diventa meno interessante, e magari lo tradisci!
> 
> se invece ti tratta un po male, non hai in testa il tradimento, ma vuoi riacconquistare il tuo uomo!
> 
> ...


Ninna non ci crederai davvero?????


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fuori dal letto
> nessuna pietà!


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> riuscire a leggerle in tempo sembra il feu rouge di giochi senza frontiere


Dispe, la firma!!!! E' accentato...


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' una cazzata.
> Diciamo più che altro che ci sono donne che traggono piacere dalla sofferenza che genera un rapporto. Ecco..Il problema non è l'uomo che tratta male, sono le donne che lo cercano così.
> *In genere, se una donna non ha grossi problemi, all'uomo che la tratta male gli dà il benservito*
> 
> Buscopann


Esattamente.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Ottobre 2008)

sarà........


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sarà........


Ma si, credici..E poi..per trattare male una donna ci devi essere portato, mica è roba da tutti..lascia stare va...ascolta un pirla

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGH5Ol2DA
> 
> 
> Ce' un po' di verità in questo!
> ...



posso dirti solo una cosa: Ferradini dopo 'sta canzone è finito a fare gli spot per le pentole!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> riuscire a leggerle in tempo sembra il feu rouge di giochi senza frontiere



 En deu trua non ci credo che hai 20 anni!


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> posso dirti solo una cosa: Ferradini dopo 'sta canzone è finito a fare gli spot per le pentole!


Meglio dei Jalisse..Dove minchia son finiti i Jalisse?!

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (1 Ottobre 2008)

si sono separati!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=m4oGH5Ol2DA
> 
> 
> Ce' un po' di verità in questo!
> ...





Ninna ha detto:


> Si, a me sembra vera!





Ninna ha detto:


> Ce solo da capire che se il tuo uomo ti tratta troppo bene, tu sei sicura che lui e tuo, e diventa meno interessante, e magari lo tradisci!
> 
> se invece ti tratta un po male, non hai in testa il tradimento, ma vuoi riacconquistare il tuo uomo!
> 
> ...


 Sei proprio entrata nella cultura italiana se ha un significato per te la canzone di Ferradini di trentanni fa.


----------



## Bruja (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Busco...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> E' una cazzata.
> Diciamo più che altro che ci sono donne che traggono piacere dalla sofferenza che genera un rapporto. Ecco..Il problema non è l'uomo che tratta male, sono le donne che lo cercano così.
> In genere, se una donna non ha grossi problemi, all'uomo che la tratta male gli dà il benservito
> 
> Buscopann


Stai diventando di un saggezza e di un'eloquenza degne del Senato Romano ( quello dell' S.P.Q.R. ovviamente)!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Parlare male di Baglioni è uno sport nazionale.
> *Solo Persa/Ritrovata lo difende.*
> A me qualche canzone piace.
> Parlando di bellezza credo sia un bell'uomo ma forse ha fatto qualche chirurgia estetica.


Come lo sai???????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In effetti a me Baglioni piace moltissimo.
Ha scritto canzoni stupende, ma non sono comprensibili al primo ascolto. Certo che se uno è infastidito dal modo di cantare e dall'effetto sempre al limite dello "strozzato" non ce la fa ad ascoltarlo. 
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=F_IeAUj2NQ0&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GykQGeDPFwQ&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f_1ixjvX2vA

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f_1ixjvX2vA














La plastica l'ha devastato.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Buone mini-vacanze Asu!











giobbino...pensavo non mi amassi più..........


----------



## Old fatanera (1 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate se sdrammatizzo ma...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=auIGffJHcFU

TEOREMA - Tony Tammaro 					
*Prendi una donna*
*trattala male*
*mandala ogni tanto 'o 'spitale*
*non calcolarla*

*e quando ti tocca*
*dalle quattro cavice mmocca*
*fai capire che sei un animale*
*fai sentire che il più forte sei te*
*quacche vota tu l'he rompere 'e mole** 
con questi sistemi tu 'a 'mpar a campà*

*allora si vedrai che ti amerà*
*perché alla donna l' piace e abbuscà*
*e allora si vedrai che capirà*
*ca senza paccheri nun po' campà*

*Prendi una donna*
*trattala bene*
*mandala in vacanza a Fregene*
*falle il visone*

*e pure il diamante*
*lascia che si tenga un amante*
*falle fare la signora col cano*
*falle pure a villa a Positano*
*l'he accattà pure 'na bella Toyota*
*la donna alla mota tua moglie vo' fa*

*allora si vedrai ti lascerà*
*'e cazettielle 'nne è vvò cchiù lavà*
*Allora si che rieste sulo sulo*
*pecché tua moglie te manna a ffa' 'nculo*

*No caro amico*
*il discorso non coglie*
*io abbusco tutt' 'e juorne 'a mia moglie*
*chella me vatte*
*me fa 'o strascino*
*me da' 'e cavice 'int' 'e rine *
*io cercavo una donna perfetta*
*ma mia moglie mi comanda a bacchetta*
*cierti vvote lavo pure pe' terra*
*succede 'na guerra si nun voglio stirà*

*In questo amore non c'è dignità*
*comanna 'a femmena e ll'ommo se stà*
*e m'arricordo 'e parole 'e mammà*
*tu mman a chella faie 'a fine 'e papà...*




*Se non la capite domani ve la traduco!!!! 
*


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzone Teorema mi da il vomito... onestamente embedue le tipologie d'uomo descritte mi danno i brividi!!!
> 
> Uno che scrive canzoni d'amore (con molta probabilita' pessime), l'altro che mi chiama per farmi un favore ... ma _pussate_ via...


 
concordo.
mai piaciuta quella canzone.


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Scusate se sdrammatizzo ma...
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=auIGffJHcFU
> 
> ...


 
sarà che non trombo da mesi ma non ci trovo molto da ridere...


----------



## Old disperso (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dispe, la firma!!!! E' accentato...


D'HO!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Ottobre 2008)

Di Baglioni mi è piaciuto il disco di cover (canzoni degli anni '50 - '60)....mai banali.


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

a me piace la nannini...


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me piace la nannini...


Anche a me. L'adoro!


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche a me. L'adoro!


 
le sue canzoni rispecchiano in pieno lamia vita. le mie emozioni... capsico quel che dice e sento quel che prova... è bellissimo...


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> le sue canzoni rispecchiano in pieno lamia vita. le mie emozioni... capsico quel che dice e sento quel che prova... è bellissimo...


A me piace da morire la sua voce, mi emoziona sempre.
Le sue canzoni le adoro quasi tutte, soprattutto le prime, quelle più trasgressive.
Un pò meno quelle d'amore perchè io non sono un tipo propriamente romantico 
Ascolto sempre la raccolta delle sue canzoni in auto e mio figlio che ha 3 anni è già un suo piccolo fan. Ogni tanto mi dice "metti musica" e quando gli chiedo quale, mi risponde "la gianna!!"


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me piace da morire la sua voce, mi emoziona sempre.
> Le sue canzoni le adoro quasi tutte, soprattutto le prime, quelle più trasgressive.
> Un pò meno quelle d'amore perchè io non sono un tipo propriamente romantico
> Ascolto sempre la raccolta delle sue canzoni in auto e mio figlio che ha 3 anni è già un suo piccolo fan. Ogni tanto mi dice "metti musica" e quando gli chiedo quale, mi risponde "la gianna!!"


 
idem!
sempre in macchina la sua musica a palla. ogni giorno.. anche io le sue canzoni quasi tutte le ho mi manca "bionda"...
pure i miei figli la cantano sempre...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




grande gianna!!


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> idem!
> sempre in macchina la sua musica a palla. ogni giorno.. anche io le sue canzoni quasi tutte le ho mi manca "bionda"...
> pure i miei figli la cantano sempre...
> 
> ...


In effetti credo di non averla nememno io.
Però stasera a casa controllo.
Se la trovo se vuoi te la mando via mail (in versione mp3)


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> D'HO!


Scusa ma su Jim sono pignolina...


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In effetti credo di non averla nememno io.
> Però stasera a casa controllo.
> Se la trovo se vuoi te la mando via mail (in versione mp3)


 
perfetto va benissimo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai notato come cambiala sua voce da california e america a sucidio d'amore? è una forza della natura sta donna...


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perfetto va benissimo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si..credo di amarla!


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Ottobre 2008)

canzone realistica......


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

donna fantastica...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

*Piccolo omaggio*



Ranatan ha detto:


> A me piace da morire la sua voce, mi emoziona sempre.
> Le sue canzoni le adoro quasi tutte, soprattutto le prime, quelle più trasgressive.
> Un pò meno quelle d'amore perchè io non sono un tipo propriamente romantico
> Ascolto sempre la raccolta delle sue canzoni in auto e mio figlio che ha 3 anni è già un suo piccolo fan. Ogni tanto mi dice "metti musica" e quando gli chiedo quale, mi risponde "la gianna!!"


Una foto dal suo ultimo concerto ai primi di settembre..


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> posso dirti solo una cosa: Ferradini dopo 'sta canzone è finito a fare gli spot per le pentole!


 
vedi che strano e il mondo! e le donne le compravano?


----------



## ranatan (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Una foto dal suo ultimo concerto ai primi di settembre..


Fedi...lascia stare...avevo i biglietti per andare a sentirla a Vigevano il 6 settembre. Una mia amica si è sposata proprio quel giorno e alla fine ho rinunciato a Gianna. Un nervoso colossale.
Ero già stata ad Assago in primavera...però avevo voglia di rivederla...


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

A me non piace magari il contesto della canzone di Ferradini!

volevo dire che secondo me nel mio caso e un po' vero!

nel passato sono sempre stata io la forte della coppia! ma con lui non riesco! vince sempre lui! e io lo amo lostesso!!!!

se magari era troppo dolce, magari io faccevo la stronza, magari lo avrei tradito, non lo so!

era solo un'idea che mi passava per la mente!


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ninna non ci crederai davvero?????


cara MK!

non lo so, come ho detto mi passava per la mente sentendo la canzone che sono troppo occupata a fare andare bene la nostra relazione, che non mi passa nemmeno per la mente di poterlo tradire!
ma se invece tutto era normale, e lui mi amava da morire, magari sentendomi sicura che mi ama. 

non so se posso giurare che non potrebbe succedere qualcosa!

era solo un pensiero........


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei proprio entrata nella cultura italiana se ha un significato per te la canzone di Ferradini di trentanni fa.


 
sono una cittadina del mondo


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me piace la nannini...





Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche a me. L'adoro!


ma va!

non l'avevamo capito!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

A me e sempre piaciuta Madonna!

sono cresciuta con lei dai 13 anni in su!

e una donna sicura di se e che riesce a fare quello che vuole!


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2008)

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*

When a man loves a woman,
can't keep his mind on nothin' else.
He'd trade the world
for the good thing he's found.
If she is bad, he can't see it.
She can do no wrong.
Turn his back on his best friend,
he put her down.
When a man loves a woman,
spend his very last dime
trying to hold on to what he needs.
He'd give up all his comforts,
sleep out in the rain,
if she said that's the way it ought to be.
Hey, when a man loves a woman,
hey, I give you everything I've got,
Ah, trying to hold on to your precious love,
baby, baby, please don't treat me bad.
When a man loves a woman
deep down in his soul,
she can bring him such misery.
If she has played him for a fool,
he's the last one to know.
Loving eyes can never see.
Yes, when a man loves a woman,
I know exactly how he feels,
'cause baby, baby...
When a man loves a woman,
when a man loves a woman,
When a man loves a woman,
when a man loves a woman,
When a man loves a woman,
when a man loves a woman,
When a man loves a woman,
when a man loves a woman...
when a man loves a woman...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU3WvnvrtFA








Non scherziamo.​


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

When a man loves a woman - Percy Sledge - 1966


*Testo della canzone (lingua originale)*



*When he held me in his arms *
*When he held me in his arms *
*He said baby, bay, bay *
*You're the only one for me*

*When a man loves a woman *
*Can't keep his mind on nothin else *
*He'll trade the world for the good thing *
*He found, Yeah if she's bad he can't see it *
*She can do no wrong *
*Turn his back on his best friend if he put her down *

*When a man loves a woman *
*Spend his very last dime *
*Tryin to hold on to what he needs *
*Give up all of his comforts *
*Go out and sleep out in the rain *
*Is she say, "Baby that is how it's gonna be" *

*When a man loves a woman *
*Give up everything that he has *
*Try to hold on to her precious love cryin *
*"Baby, baby please don't treat me bad" *

*When a man loves a woman *
*Down deep in his soul *
*She can bring him such misery *
*Yeah.if she's playing him for a fool *
*He's the last one to know, Lovin eyes don't ever see *

*So this man says "do you love me?" *
*Will you give me everything the earth has *
*Try to hold on to my precious love cryin *
*"Baby, baby please don't treat me bad" *

*When a man loves a woman *
*He gives her all, he will never hurt the lovely girl *
*What you say about me, you love me baby *
*And will ever cry, baby.fade*



*Testo della canzone (traduzione italiana)*



*Quando un uomo ama una donna*



*Quando mi tiene tra le sue braccia*
*quando mi tiene tra le sue braccia*
*Lui dice, piccola, sei l'unica per me*

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*
*non riesce a pensare a nient'altro*
*darebbe il mondo per la bella cosa*
*che ha trovato, sì, se lei è cattiva lui non riesce a vederlo*
*lei non può sbagliare*
*gira le spalle al suo migliore amico se dice qualcosa di male su di lei *

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*
*spende fino all'ultimo centesimo*
*per cercare di tenersi stretto ciò di cui ha bisogno*
*rinuncia a tutti gli agi*
*esce e dorme sotto la pioggia*
*se lei dice "Amore, è così che deve essere"*

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*
*rinuncia a tutto quello che ha*
*cercando di tenersi stretto il suo prezioso amore che piange*
*"Amore, ti prego, non trattarmi male"*

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*
*fino in fondo all'anima*
*lei può portargli tanto dolore*
*sì, se lo tratta come uno stupido*
*lui è l'ultimo che lo viene a sapere, gli occhi innamorati non vedono*

*Così quest'uomo dice "Mi ami?"*
*Mi darai tutto quello che c'è su questa terra*
*cercando di tenerti stretto il mio prezioso amore che piange*
*"Amore, ti prego, non trattarmi male"*

*Quando un uomo ama una donna*
*le dà tutto, non vuole ferire quella splendida ragazza*
*cosa di ci di me, mi ami*
*e piangerai sempre, piccola*


----------



## tatitati (2 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Fedi...lascia stare...avevo i biglietti per andare a sentirla a Vigevano il 6 settembre. Una mia amica si è sposata proprio quel giorno e alla fine ho rinunciato a Gianna. Un nervoso colossale.
> Ero già stata ad Assago in primavera...però avevo voglia di rivederla...


se farà altri concerti andiamo insieme io e te?


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Fedi...lascia stare...avevo i biglietti per andare a sentirla a Vigevano il 6 settembre. Una mia amica si è sposata proprio quel giorno e alla fine ho rinunciato a Gianna. Un nervoso colossale.
> Ero già stata ad Assago in primavera...però avevo voglia di rivederla...


Questo è stato aggratis in provincia di Modena il 9 Settembre... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Non voglio infierire eh!


----------



## Old disperso (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fancis Dunnery good life 

Softly Now, 
You owe it to the world 
And everyone knows that you're my favourite girl 
But there's some things in life that are not meant to be 
I'm not meant for you and your not meant for me 
Here's to our problems 
And here's to our fights 
Here's to our achings  
And here's to you having a Good life 
From Me 
Good Life 
Softer Now, 
You owe it to yourself 
And don't think that you will be left on the shelf 
Cause there's someone for you and there's someone for me 
Like me you'll meet them eventually 
Here's to your lover 
And here's to my wife 
Here's to your children and here's to you having a good life 
From Me 
Good Life 

Baby Baby Baby Baby  
Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby Baby 

Louder Now, 
You've lost all your pain 
You're married with children and happy again 
And now I'm regretting the move that I made 
Fatal mistakes are so easily made 
Enough of my problems they only cause fights 
Forget that I rang you 
And promise you'll have such a  
Beautifully happy and painlessly romantic  
Good life 
From Me

TRADUZIONE

Dolcemente, ora,
lo devi al mondo
E tutti sanno che sei la mia ragazza preferita
Ma ci sono cose nella vita che sono destinate a non succedere
Io non sono destinato a te e tu non sei destinata a me
E un brindisi ai nostri problemi
un brindisi alle nostre lotte
un brindisi ai nostri dolori
un brindisi perchè tu abbia una bella vita

con me
Bella Vita
Dolcemente ora,
lo devi a te stessa
E non pensare che sarai lasciata sullo scaffale
Perchè c'è qualcuno per te e qualcuno per me
Come me, forse un giorno lo incontrerai
un brindisi al tuo amante
un brindisi a mia moglie
un brindisi ai tuoi bambini e
che tu possa vivere una bella vita
con me 
Bella Vita
Più forte adesso,
hai superato tutto il tuo dolore
sei sposata con figli e di nuovo felice
E adesso mi pento della mossa che ho fatto
Gli errori fatali sono così facili da compiere
Ne ho abbastanza dei miei problemi, causano solo litigiDimentica che ti abbia chiamato
e prometti che avrai una così
bella felice indolore romantica
Bella Vita
con me
Bella Vita


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WHyqMQMhvH4​


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è stato aggratis in provincia di Modena il 9 Settembre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sì...siamo sicuri che fosse la nannini ?
perché se dobbiamo stare alla foto ...quel puntino bianco in fondo non è propriamente esplicativo 
basta la fiducia


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo è stato aggratis in provincia di Modena il 9 Settembre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hai messo il link!


----------



## Nordica (2 Ottobre 2008)

*fedi*

scusa!

eccolo, questa sarebbe una foto ...!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ok!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Ottobre 2008)

*La fiducia è una cosa seria...*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì...siamo sicuri che fosse la nannini ?
> perché se dobbiamo stare alla foto ...quel puntino bianco in fondo non è propriamente esplicativo
> basta la fiducia


Quel GI sul maxischermo qualcosa vorrà dire?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche troppo da un cell a 100 metri dal palco! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La prossima volta porto il tele ok?


----------

